# juvenile sargassum trigger



## teebone110 (Jan 15, 2011)

Say hello, to my little friend 

Just thought to share that I finally got lucky with a very rare, juvenile sargassum trigger. I've been waiting extremely long to get one of these guys.

He's about 2 inches long and has been eating like a champ. He was very shy as it look about 2 weeks for him to come out of hiding to show his awesome personality. Still has not developed the red tail that are unique to sargassum triggers. It will be fun to watch this guy grow!

Here are a few pics...

Special thanks to Red at The Coral Reef Shop for locating this guy for me and holding him until I could pick him up.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Red Tail Triggerfish*

An absolute Beauty of a Fish !

Does it grow up to make a "grunting" sound.

Please continue to post pictures. Good Luck


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

That is nice! I so itching to get fish, definitely want to add some sort of Trigger. How much was it?


----------



## teebone110 (Jan 15, 2011)

An update, had this little guy as a juvenile since June, he's easily doubled in size and has started to get some red colouring in the tip of his tail.I think he likes it around here 

Here is a recent picture December 2017


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very beautiful and very healthy looking!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Looking Great!*

Fantastic. Love hearing stories and seeing progress like this. Cheers.


----------

